# 1992 RV to register - modifications help!!



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

New here and in need of help and advice from people who know! 

Imported a 1992 National RV Tropical (28') last year and it needs some general work doing to it before we get it on the road - roof repair on rubber roof for which we've ordered eternabond and panel repairs inside. 

Our main concern is what needs doing to get it registered. After reading your posts I have measured it and it is within the width limit including awning, so no worries there! :wink: 

It is over 10 years old so doesn't need to do the SVA, but can someone give us some answers as to what we have to do before it can be sucessfully MOT'd? Or can we just drive it as is because it is SVA exempt and is over 10 years old?

Hubby imported a jeep years ago and he didn't have to change lights etc for the MOT. 

Now it seems like we have to change the lights for separate orange indicators at the back, not flashing red ones - add repeaters on the sides - add a fog light (we already have reverse lights on both sides) and perhaps change the front headlights as it is a lhd?

We also have front lap belts inside and there seems to be conflicting views on if they will need to be changed to 3 point ones to pass the MOT? It weighs 4 and a half tonnes and I've read on some sites that the weight of the vehicle can qualify the vehicle for different seat belt requirements, plus that because it was built with these lap belts in place that is good enough and exempts it from the 3 point belts during an MOT.

Quite honestly I've been reading up on all this for a couple of months now and I'm getting more and more confused and can't get a decent answer one way of the other. So your help, experience and knowledge would be gratefully received!

Thanks VERY very much in advance!!  

Jen (who's very confused and just wants to get out on the road and start enjoying her RV!)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jen 
First of all let me stress I am not an expert on imported RVs but it will need an MOT. 
If I were you I would do everything I know must be done to conform to UK regulations then take it for an MOT and when or if it fails I would have a list of what is required in order to test successfully.

These must be done:

1.Flashing amber indicators with repeaters on the side and on the front wing if the front ones cannot be seen from the side. 
2.Fog light on offside 
3.Head lights dipping left

Seat belt regulations Act was in 1993 so you may be exempt, I would wait and see what the examiner said.

I would suggest you go to a local council MOT centre where they test all the council vehicles, busses, lorries etc.. they will give you a fair test as they have no vested interest in finding faults as they do not do repairs.

Handy links 
What they test

Seat 
belt Act 1993

Council MOT Centre

Hope this helps and best of luck with the test...


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jim

Thanks for the reply - I love your Motorhome by the way - it's huge! 

You mention indicators, but don't mention that they have to be on the rear of the RV? We have the typical red american flashing indicators at the back and we have orange side lights and indicators combined on the front. Do we have to have white sidelights at the front?

Would love to hear from anyone who has imported an RV themselves and gone through the registration process to see what they had to do.

Sorry for all the questions!

Jen x


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jen, welcome to MHF.

Basically you need exactly as you would find on a UK vehicle (and yes, you do need white side lights on the front).

Your rear indicators need to be amber and operate independently from the brake lights which will mean wiring modifiactions to achieve this....more often than not the yank tank brake light and rear indicator are fed by the same wire.

We have imported many RVs and the light conversions on some can be fiddly and time consuming, others a piece of cake...all depends on the vehicle.

Best of luck with the RV, I'm sure you'll have bags of fun with it!

Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Powerjen said:


> Sorry for all the questions!


Hi Jen, 
Thanks for the compliment, don't be sorry for asking, there is a lot to learn so keep on asking. 

You could try this UK forum which has a lot of info about RVs and importing.

http://www.rvfulltiming.com/

Cheers Jim


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the info Jim. the more sites the merrier! I'll have a good look today at the full timers site.

Linda - the RV is made by National RV, based on a Ford F350 chassis I believe. Keith (hubby) has had a look at the back lights and sure enough they are fed from the same wire so seemingly not a simple job. We have found a picture on the internet of the wiring diagram and the fuse board (not that we are electrically minded!), so not sure if we can get under the steering column and hope to see where the two wires (stop lights and indicators) join.

Any advice you can give us on this wiring thing would be great as we're starting to feel like it's all too much to do and we haven't got the funds to get someone else to do it for us! Agh! :roll: 

Thanks again & best wishes

Jen


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi EVeryone

Just thought I'd update you on the old RV. We have managed to sort the wiring out for the back lights and we're in the process of getting the side lights turned into indicators and side indicators put into the side orange reflectors, then we're almost done.

One question I did have was are we ok with keeping the orange front running lights at the top of the rig? We have red ones on the top at the back, but hubby thought that we are legally not allowed to have the orange running lights at the front on the top? Any ideas please?

Thanks very much!

Jen


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jen
We have orange running lights across the front of our Rockwood (and it just passed its MOT on Friday morning) so I guess the answer is that yes it is ok... Hopefully you can see them in the piccy....

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith she's looking very nice.

Olley


----------



## 99368 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Keith (good name, the same as my husbands :wink: )

Nice RV!! Puts my old one to shame, but thank you for the info. I will tell my Keith that we don't have to worry about it. (one less thing!!!)

Best wishes and thanks again.

Jenny


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments Olley and Jenny   
That picture was taken when we bought it last year, it now has an awning and an electric step as well as a steering box that allows the RV to go where I point it and a brake booster that helps it to stop :? :? :? 
We have also added a graphic to the side and reupholstered the interior and added new captains seats, so all in all it looks a wee bit different to the picture now.... Have a look in our album to see the changes if you like and maybe one day when we have exhausted all of your lame excuses about "needing" to work Olley, we will show it all to you mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: if it isn't worn out by then of course :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps. Jenny, keep asking any questions that you have because there is always someone here that is willing and able to help you out, you may consider it is worth the subscription amount to continue getting access to this great site, and getting all those questions answered :wink: :wink: You may also want to start a photo album and put up pictures of your RV so we can all see it and then you can look back and see all the improvements you will make in the coming weeks / months.....


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny

If you're worried about what work you will need to do to get your RV through the MOT, why don't you simply select the garage to MOT it, then ask to speak to the MOT tester for some advice. Most MOT testers are human and will give you advice freely. That way you won't end up doing work that isn't needed. Testers have differing attitudes to things like lighting and if you know what your man expects it might save you a lot of hassle.


----------



## boatyard (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I think the general rule on lighting is no red lights to the front and nothing but red lights to the rear, indicators excepted obviously. Hence the boy racers illuminations under the car front being ok.

Stuart


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Most MOT testers are human


I hope you are aware of liable laws ,I have a reputation to uphold you know :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

boatyard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the general rule on lighting is no red lights to the front and nothing but red lights to the rear, indicators excepted obviously. Hence the boy racers illuminations under the car front being ok.
> 
> Stuart


Hi Stuart, 
Don't want to seem picky here but reversing lights are white and they are usually at the back someplace :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Have a look in our album to see the changes if you like and maybe one day when we have exhausted all of your lame excuses about "needing" to work Olley, we will show it all to you mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: if it isn't worn out by then of course :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Keith
> .....


Hi keith I was at the three counties show, the Newbury show, stratford show, billing americana 15 minutes from you, and will be at the lincoln show, whats your lame excuse???? are you trying to avoid me???:lol: :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ahha, you have seen a weakness in my defense :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
In mitigation I will offer for my defense the simple fact that we have been very, no exceedingly busy organising Get Togethers for the last 6 months and we have not had time to enjoy ourselves for one moment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps.... Beat that mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jen

Just to clarify, your bus will NOT fail the MOT with the top mounted amber running lights in place.
You will be hard pressed to find an ARV on the road in the UK which does not have them.
Take a look at any UK dealer's website (ours included) we don't take them off as there are no matching white lenses available of the same size to replace them with......we have shipped dozens of vehicles over the years and never had a problem with any of them.

Hope this clears up any confusion.

If you need any help best to email me direct as I sometimes miss posts on here (like your last one you directed to me...sorry!!  )

Best regards
Linda


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And are Not part of the MOT so if you want red reversing lights thats fine by me, I think Keiths thinking of Boats :lol: 
Hi Ya Mate :!: :!:Sharron dried out yet?? :lol:


----------



## boatyard (May 1, 2005)

Keith, true but when you're going backwards the white reversing lights are then on the front, temporarily  , Stuart


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Geo.... Yes mate..... But don't you go getting any ideas :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Stuart, of course I had not considered that point of view, so I stand corrected mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

